
Worst-case global warming scenarios not credible, says study - pinusc
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/jan/18/worst-case-global-warming-scenarios-not-credible-says-study
======
Someone
And neither are the best-case ones:

 _“Our study all but rules out very low and very high climate sensitivities,”
said lead author Peter Cox, a professor at the University of Exeter.“_

So, basically, they argue that we can make the error bars smaller, from “1.5C
to 4.5C” to “2.2C to 3.4C”

“Best-case global warming scenarios not credible, says study” is another way
to spin this.

------
TokyoKid
It will not be long before we learn the worst scenarios are actually too
optimistic.

